# Angel-Kajak´s / Echolotzentrum



## Echolotzentrum

*Angel-Kajak's*
*bei Echolot & Outdoor Schlageter*

*Warum Kajaks zum Angeln?*
Unsere Boote sind schnell, wendig, leicht, kippstabil, günstig, es gibt viel Platz und Stauraum und man kann sie auf dem Autodach transportieren. Bei der benötigten ausstattung erfüllen wir alle Wünche, von Ruten- und Echolothaltern bis hin zum Anker und wasserdichten Transportkisten.
Lassen Sie sich kompetent von uns beraten oder fahren Sie ein Kajak zur Probe.












http://bilder.angel-schlageter.de/kajak/PICT0214.jpg​

​



​ 



*Kajak-Auswahl:*​ 


*Mad River Synergy Angel-Kajak*​ 

Eines unserer beliebtesten Modelle zum Anglen.​ 


*

*​ 


Preis: ab* 849,- €*​ 


*Wilderness Systems Pamlico Angel-Kajak*​ 

Vielseitiges Kajak für unterschiedlichste Gewässerbedingungen.​ 




​ 


Preis: ab* 629,- €*​ 




*Wilderness Systems Tarpon Angel-Kajak*​ 

Komfortables Sit-On-Top Kajak.​ 


*

*​ 


Preis: ab* 829,- €*​ 


*Wilderness Systems Pungo Angel-Kajak*​ 

Dieses kinderleicht zu beherrschende Kajak ist ein echter Fischkutter.​ 




​ 


Preis: ab* 849,- €*​ 




*Wilderness Systems Ride Angel-Kajak*​ 

Komfortables Sit-On-Top Kajak.​ 




​ 


Preis: *899,- €*​ 




Wenn Sie weitere Informationen zu den Kajak's wünschen, klicken Sie einfach auf die kleinen Bilder. Sie werden dann in unseren Online-Shop geleitet.​ 


www.echolotzentrum.de​


----------

